# Tip Of The Day



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

How to use Gmails New Compose and Reply Screens  Video Tip


----------



## leepc (Nov 6, 2012)

Good explanation. Everyone can easily understand the new compose mail interface. Because it's really easy and user friendly.


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

Windows 8 Basic Navigation and Customization - Video Tip


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

Introduction to Evernote.com - Video Tip


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

How to Get Rid of Facebook Timeline and Actually Bring the Old Facebook Back


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

1-click access to your favorite websites - Video Tip


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

How to use tabs in your browser - Video Tip


----------



## fraganegra (Jan 15, 2013)

franca said:


> How to Get Rid of Facebook Timeline and Actually Bring the Old Facebook Back


thanks for this


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

Microsoft's new Outlook.com for MSN and Hotmail users - Video Tip


----------

